
Awesome tools for creating Web 2.0 sites and services - dawie
http://www.solutionwatch.com/578/a-roundup-for-developers-developers-developers/
======
danielha
I definitely recommend FireBug. It is, as the article states, a dream
extension for Firefox. After it becomes second nature to use, you'll wonder
how you got by without it. (Probably quite fine, but the app is great!)

------
bgold
ClickTale should be in any new startup's arsenal. Saves the need for
expensive, old-school usability testing.

------
dawie
Do you use any of these tools? I used basecamp before and I would like to add
oDesk to the list

------
dawie
I use Firebug too and love it

------
jeffrese
Great List; Thanks Brian!

